# Thermostat?



## MA15plus (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi everyone I'm going to be converting an entertainment unit into an enclosure and was wondering about a thermostat, would anyone recommend a good quality thermostat that won't break the bank lol thanks heaps


----------



## Snowman (Apr 4, 2012)

just an on/off wall mount $30
I prefer to spend more and use a dimming or pulse pro thermostat though...


----------



## Tit4n (Apr 4, 2012)

All depends on your budget.

I have been using an ebay digital thermostats, and in 2 years almost, never missed a beat.


----------



## MA15plus (Apr 4, 2012)

Some sort of dimming thermostat would be good  nothing over $150 would be nice also lol there is alot out there so it's hard to know what's a good brand or what's a pos


----------



## blakehose (Apr 4, 2012)

ATC-210 would be a good option for what you're looking to spend.


----------



## MA15plus (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome thanks I'll check it out


----------



## Snowman (Apr 4, 2012)

I use habistat ones from the herp shop


----------



## Tit4n (Apr 4, 2012)

TMZ-220 Day Night Thermostat Timer | Reptile Direct Australia


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 4, 2012)

Depends if you want one wired or not, i have the one below that you wire yourself installed in my enclosure banks..
The other 2 work well also and cheap  all are switching thermostats im yet to find a cheap dimming one.eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d�r
eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d�r
220V Digital LCD Display Electronic Universal Thermostat Temperature Controller | eBay


----------



## MA15plus (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome thanks heaps !!


----------



## artolicus (Apr 5, 2012)

I bought this: though you need to convert to ceramic heat lamps rather than the heat globes, they last longer anyway and are decent:
eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d�r


----------



## Rob (Apr 5, 2012)

artolicus said:


> I bought this: though you need to convert to ceramic heat lamps rather than the heat globes, they last longer anyway and are decent:
> eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d�r



Why do you need to convert to ceramic heat emitters ? I saw nothing in the description that specified that ?


----------



## browny (Apr 5, 2012)

heat emitters usually handle the thermo's switching/dimming far easier than the globes do (can't say I know why never really bothered to think about it seriously) certain globes (bunnings bought especially) you will find many not dimmable....many not all 

can't speak for the product description it's been a big day so not bothered with reading it lol


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 16, 2012)

im using a atc 300 atm hasnt missed a beat iv noticed that the prob has to be close to the heat source to get a proper reading and work consistantly with a heat cord but with my heat lamp and the prob mounted how i normally have it works a treat i bought it half way through last year and never missed a beat and has the same amount of features and stuff as my mates $180 thermo i only paid $60 for it tooo


----------



## caleb96 (May 26, 2012)

hey mate, just wondering if you have purchased this item yet as im thinking of getting a digital thermostat for an incubator this year would you recommend this item to be used for a incubator.

Cheers Caleb.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (May 26, 2012)

i buy my thermostats on ebay less than $15 take about a month in the post though. they work well well for me


----------



## fourexes (May 26, 2012)

I'm just using a conventional room heater thermostat modified with a probe for the time being. I was actually looking at buying one of those digital thermos with timers from evilbay for 80ish dollars last night. I might definitely go that way now. I don't believe they are dimming though, only on/off.


----------

